# Neglected composers game round 3, March 22-??



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We have 24 neglected composers, nominated in two rounds:

Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 2
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 2
1: William Sterndale Bennet (1816-1875)
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968)
1: Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 2
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893)
1: Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676)
1: Ernest Chausson (1855-1899) - 6
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 1
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 2
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867)
1: Alexander Fesca (1820-1849)
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 1
2: Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 2
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 1
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 2
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 1
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 2
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 1
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964)
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880)
2: Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)

You can read about these composers and listen to their music from the first two round threads:
Round 1: http://www.talkclassical.com/47997-neglected-composers-game-round.html
Round 2: http://www.talkclassical.com/48092-neglected-composers-game-round.html

In this round 3, each member may again nominate one (yes, just one) composer, starting now. Nominations must include dates of birth and death, a very short rationale of why the composer deserves better -- just a sentence or two, please -- and a couple of works with YouTube or similar links if possible.

In addition (or instead) each member may vote for one or two prior nominations. They may vote for any prior nominations including their own (two max please!) but may not vote for their own nomination made in this round.

At the end of this round, I will remove any nominations from the first round that have not garnered any votes.


----------



## Norma Skock (Mar 18, 2017)

Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783). Wrote in my opinion the greatest ever mass in a major key.






I vote for Zelenka and Respighi.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

*Votes*: Clementi and Respighi.

*Nomination*: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947).

*Rationale*: Like Respighi, Casella was an important figure in the development of 20th-century Italian symphonic music, a genre that had long played second fiddle to opera in Italy. Casella's musical style is intriguingly eclectic, drawing on aspects of neoclassicism, impressionism, and polytonality.

*Recommended works by Casella*: Siciliana from 11 Pezzi Infantili, Op. 35: 



Symphony No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 5:


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Votes: Melartin and Stanford.
No new nominations.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Votes: Toch and Bridge
Nomination: Antonio Brioschi


----------



## lehnert (Apr 12, 2016)

My votes go to Henryk Wieniawski and Ignacy Feliks Dobrzyński.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Andolink said:


> Votes: Toch and Bridge
> Nomination: Antonio Brioschi


Hey, finally some Toch love!

I will also vote for *Toch*, and *Ohki*.

This round, I nominate *Algernon Ashton* (1859-1937), one of the best-kept secrets in British music. Ashton's ouevre includes a generous output of piano music, chamber works and songs. Rutland Boughton wrote that he '_seems to pour out great musical thought as easily as the lark trills its delight in cloudland_'. Ashton's piano writing, which lies downstream from Chopin and Brahms, is phenomenally difficult, what strikes the ear is its spontaneity and melodic richness. (Toccata Classics)

Ashton wrote eight fine piano sonatas, the most attractive of them probably his fourth and last. You can listen to some of his works for piano, and cello and piano duet on these Toccata CDs.

_https://toccataclassics.com/product/ashton-cello-music-1/
https://toccataclassics.com/product/ashton-piano-music-1/_

Just click the play button next to the work you want to listen to. I believe Toccata lets you listen to the whole work.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) Czech composer of the classical period best known for his 35 piano sonatas. He also wrote 65 violin sonatas.






I also vote for Hummel and Meyerbeer


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Current listing:

1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 2
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 2
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937)
1: William Sterndale Bennet (1816-1875)
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968)
1: Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 3
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947)
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893)
1: Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676)
1: Ernest Chausson (1855-1899) - 6
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 2
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 2
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 1
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812)
1: Alexander Fesca (1820-1849)
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 1
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711–1783)
2: Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 2
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 2
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 2
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 3
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 4
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 2
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 2
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 1
2: Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745) - 1

3 = New, nominated this round.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I vote for Gian Francesco Malipiero and Karl-Birger Blomdahl

My nomination is Ikuma Dan 1924-2001. Ikuma Dan came from a prominent family his grandfather was the president of Mitsui and was one of Japan´s most popular composers he composed seven operas, six symphonies, film music, music for the Japanese imperial family as well as other music.

His most famous opera Yuzuru part 1 part 2

The Silk Road suite for orchestra.

Second symphony


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Andolink said:


> Votes: Toch and Bridge
> Nomination: Antonio Brioschi


Can't include your nomination without, at a bare minimum, years of birth and death. Please see the OP.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

My votes for Zelenka and Chausson.

My nomination is for *Guillaume Lekeu* (1870-1894):
This belgian composer never reached maturity as he died tragically young, nevertheless his works (mostly chamber music and some of them incomplete) shows a unique (and sorrowful) intensity. He has been called "Rimbaud of the music".






For me his violin sonata is equal in beauty to Franck's:


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Bah, I skipped the nomination for this Round, but actually I came up with the name I would like to nominate as soon as possible. Let me know if it's not too late, Ken 

*Granville Bantock (1868 - 1946)*

He has written symphonies, tonal poems, choral pieces and even operas. I would like to recommend:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Azol, got it, thanks.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I vote for Zelenka and Arensky.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I vote Zelenka and Hummel.

This round is now closed. Round 4 will open shortly in a new thread.

Round 4 now open:
http://www.talkclassical.com/48180-neglected-composers-game-round.html#post1211435


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Are rounds roughly 2 days (This may have been posted somewhere)?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> Are rounds roughly 2 days (This may have been posted somewhere)?


I've been closing rounds when things got slow and it looked like most of the usual suspects had dropped by. In rounds 4 and after, I'm trying for stricter two-day intervals -- as detailed there.

Originally I had planned on one-week rounds, but that turned out way too long.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Is this game related to the Unknown Composers series, or is this a completely separate thing? I'm kind of confused...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

No relation. One's a discussion thread, the other's a voting game.


----------

